# Cost of Clomid



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hello, 
I've just seen my obs/gynae dr who's suggested provera and then starting on Clomid. I had a natural pg which sadly ended in m/c. SInce the ERPC in March have had very light bleed this month, sorry if TMI. 
Please can anyone tell me if your GP can prescribe Clomid on NHS or if I have to but it? I've seen the consultant today privately? Also how much it costs as I haven't a clue?

Thank you

pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Your GP can't prescribe it on the NHS but a consultant can (the cost is that of a normal prescription so £7ish).

Not sure for private patients but you can buy on the internet really cheaply (under £30), however I would really recommend you don't do this as you don't know what strength you need or what days of your cycle you need to take it on and it's really dangerous. Plus your consultant will want to either take day 21 bloods or scan you to monitor your cycle as it can cause a lot of bad side effects.

xxx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi pinkflowers

I bought some clomid from the consultant when I saw him privately in oct it was £45 for 3 months supply (15 tabs).  Hope this helps, sending you lots of       

love sue xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some GPs are able to prescribe clomid to you and it will just cost the price of a normal prescription...same as if NHS consultant prescribes.

Private consultants can write you a private prescription & it just depends where you get it from (ie which chemist/supermarket pharmacy etc) and it cost me about £12 for 3mths but that was 4 years ago !

I would definitely not advise you purchase anything like this off the internet.  You have no idea what you're getting...some may not be clomid at all, some may be contaminated, counterfeit or out of date....and majority of "online pharmacies" are illegal and only a handful will be legitimate....but there's little way of knowing for sure.

If you've already been advised to try clomid then I would get a prescription from your GP or consultant because they will be able to prescribe you the dose appropriate for you, explain when you should take it and also possibly provide some form of monitoring in terms of follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi

My GP would never prescribe me clomid so had to be referred back to the consultant each time.

If your consultant writes to your GP would they not then do an NHS prescription for you then? I know i've had this with other gynae issues - i.e. went private for diagnosis, treatment etc etc but then got prescriptions via my GP on the NHS once they were in receipt of letters etc from the gynae

Good luck

S xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

I was prescribed clomid by my GP the first time round. This time I had to get it privately and 3 months supply cost me £19 (this month)

Totally agree with Minxy about not buying from internet.

SS


----------

